# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  30 Seconds to Mars едет в Киев!

## JulJul

Билеты уже в продаже

Не упусти шанс увидеть одну из лучших концертных команд планеты

Актер, музыкант и любимец миллионов девушек Джаред Лето едет в Киев со своей рок-группой 30 Seconds to Mars. Концерт американской альтернативной команды назначен на 12 декабря 2010 года, но ажиотаж поднялся уже сейчас - эшелон украинских поклонников уже делит места в первой фан-зоне.

Тем временем, билеты на киевский концерт 30 Seconds to Mars уже отпечатаны. Купить их можно эксклюзивно на Интернет-портале Music.open.ua, который также является официальным информационным партнером концерта. Необходимо лишь заполнить форму на странице http://music.open.ua/seconds_to_mars  и дождаться звонка представителя организаторов.

----------


## Herculean

а в одессе их где-то можно купить?

----------


## IfGeNiY

Композиции записанные в студии у 30сдм,очень даже ничего..
Но вот живые выступления,как по мне ну просто ужасные 
Не вытягивает Джаред ...

----------


## [email protected]

не надо,не надо...Джаред все вытягивает))
очень хочу попасть на ихний концерт
надеюсь в середине августа билеты будут

----------


## [email protected]

> а в одессе их где-то можно купить?


 в Одессе нет
нужно заказать с сайта,доставят в Одессу

----------


## stalinka

ааааыыыыыыы.. хочу!
они меня все убивают! почему три крутые группы едут подряд в течение трёх месяцев?
ыыы(((

----------


## Rain_drop

хочется попасть на концерт, оч нравится группа!
надеюсь билеты скоро..

----------


## Claude

12 декабря 2010 ,долго еще

----------


## icegtx

а что еще за две крутые группы? я только Скорпионс видел.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> а что еще за две крутые группы? я только Скорпионс видел.


 LIMP BIZKIT!!!!

----------


## stalinka

Пласибо, Лимп Бизкит и 30 Секондс Ту Марс. но там исключительно ради Джареда. пофантазировать.)))

----------


## [email protected]

кто то уже купил билеты? :smileflag:

----------


## Claude

Блин стрёмно покупать,вдруг не получится поехать

----------


## stalinka

думаю, в таком случае будут люди, которые захотят перекупить билет уже непосредственно ближе к самому концерту.
а брони билетов с последующей выкупкой там нет? а то искать харит

----------


## [email protected]

надо уточнять  http://music.open.ua/seconds_to_mars.html

----------


## V1ktor1a

отличная группа и всё прекрасно вытягивает на сцене
вот бы наша сцена и организация дотянула бы до такого качества которое необходимо для таких выступлений - если почитаете о выступлении Дипиш Мод и др - и как не соблюдаются элементарные условия безопасности - почитайте отзывы
А Джаред да уж... ))сладкый)
а билете скоро в Одессе будут

----------


## Антрэ

как собираетесь добираться ?
мне говорили,что у нас есть услуга поездки группой на концерт и сразу обратно 
есть контакты?

----------


## [email protected]

я думаю буду своим ходом ,на поезде..Приеду на пару дней в Киев погулять.
Завтра иду забирать свои билеты.жаль 2 фан зона

----------


## Антрэ

а кто-то уже был в этом зале? думаю- брать в 1 или 2 зону, большая ли разница,не хочется переплачивать.

----------


## [email protected]

Обычный выставочный зал..я так понимаю все места будут стоячие(может по голден тикетам за  700 евро и поставят стулья)
под сценой сектор -1 фан зона,а подальше -2)

----------


## stalinka

как-то бред, ящитаю, на таких концертах - сидеть)))

----------


## V1ktor1a

тоже поедим на поезде - жаль тоже не в 1-ю фан зону берем
если бы данное мероприятие было бы в нашем городе то думаю можно было бы и в 1 фан зону)

----------


## Лариса Иванова

никто не знает телефон организации тура на автобусе туда и обратно?

----------


## Сычёва

Кстати, кому интересно - в МВЦ хреновый звук. На Раммштайне 1 и 2 фанка не очень отличались в силу особенности музыки, хотя в первой было почетче как-то все же. На Пласибо я была где-то ряд пятый от сцены - звук очень понравился хотя и фонило немного, МВЦ это чистой воды ангар ((( а вот люди со второй фанки плевались все как один. Пришла к выводу что во второй фанке МВЦ меня больше не будет и близко.. Кто на марсов собирается - можем собраться все и поехать

----------


## V1ktor1a

мы едем ) - нас двое пока)

----------


## worldWM

+2) однозначно едем) уже и билетики купили! Кстати соглашаюсь на все 100 что в мвц надо идти только в первую фан зону.

----------


## sawulya

> никто не знает телефон организации тура на автобусе туда и обратно?


 тоже очень интересует....может все таки кто то знает))))

----------


## Ирина Царенко

Ребята, я сегодня созванивалась по телефону который рекламируют по просто радио, спрашивала об автобусе, автобус на концерт стоит 250 грн.(автобус в два конца), выезд в Киев: 12-го в 9 утра, а домой сразу после окончания концерта и в Одессу он приезжает в 10 утра 13-го.
Вот такая вот информация.
Вот телефон:
309955
а вот теперь расскажите мне хоть кто-то, там какая то гардиробная хоть будет?а то стоять и орать та в пуховике не очень хочется...жду ответов!!!

----------


## seaghost

> Ребята, я сегодня созванивалась по телефону который рекламируют по просто радио, спрашивала об автобусе, автобус на концерт стоит 250 грн.(автобус в два конца), выезд в Киев: 12-го в 9 утра, а домой сразу после окончания концерта и в Одессу он приезжает в 10 утра 13-го.
> Вот такая вот информация.
> Вот телефон:
> 309955
> а вот теперь расскажите мне хоть кто-то, там какая то гардиробная хоть будет?а то стоять и орать та в пуховике не очень хочется...жду ответов!!!


 Как раз на неделе брал билеты, хотел отписать инфо, а тут уже все есть 
Сомневаюсь, что будет гардеробная, я вообще слабо себе представляю концерт в этом выставочном ангаре, поживем-увидим
Думаю, можно вещи оставить в автобусе

----------


## Ирина Царенко

> Как раз на неделе брал билеты, хотел отписать инфо, а тут уже все есть 
> Сомневаюсь, что будет гардеробная, я вообще слабо себе представляю концерт в этом выставочном ангаре, поживем-увидим
> Думаю, можно вещи оставить в автобусе


 Имеете в виду с водителем договориться?
так вы в автобус уже взяли билеты?нужно будет ехать на автовокзал?или куда?Лежат деньги, никак не могу собраться и поехать)

----------


## stalinka

если это МВЦ, то там есть гардеробная.

----------


## sawulya

а кто едет своим ходом?

----------


## [email protected]

я еду своим ходом))на несколько дней хочу

----------


## sawulya

одна или с кем-то?я просто скорее всего одна поеду((((хочется компании)))

----------


## [email protected]

еду с своим парнем)еще один знакомый хочет поехать с нами..)в вторую фанзону
от компании не откажемся)))

----------


## seaghost

> Имеете в виду с водителем договориться?
> так вы в автобус уже взяли билеты?нужно будет ехать на автовокзал?или куда?Лежат деньги, никак не могу собраться и поехать)


 
И на концерт, и на автобус
Автобус отчаливает с Куликова поля, поворот со Среднефонтанской на Пирогова, чуть левее аппендикс к зданию, вот оттуда.
Созвонитесь по телефону, который сами и написали, им же отдайте деньги, они вам билеты  :smileflag:

----------


## SynysterG

Кто едет один, пишите!!! *Ищу* с кем поехать))

----------


## Сычёва

По поводу гардероба: я вообще не пойму по какому принципу его открывают: на Раммштайне был, на Пласах не было, хотя довольно холодно было О_о.. Кстати, стоит гардероб 10 грн

----------


## Ирина Царенко

> По поводу гардероба: я вообще не пойму по какому принципу его открывают: на Раммштайне был, на Пласах не было, хотя довольно холодно было О_о.. Кстати, стоит гардероб 10 грн


 меня на другом форуме напугали...что кто был на Рамштайне...не все ушли со своими вешами...типо давка была...вообщим напугали меня!)теперь вот надеюсь, что все будет получше.....потому что заранее знаю что будет жарко....)!

----------


## Catofalk

Привет, мы с другом будем ехать на концерт на поезде, было бы неплохо собраться веселой компашкой, кто, когда и на чем собирается ехать в киев? Едим на несколько дней, там еще немного гульнуть хочется)

----------


## tanya_milashka

> мы едем ) - нас двое пока)


 и я еду так что собираемся все вмести и будет веселее...

----------


## tanya_milashka

У меня столько вопросов помогите их пожалуйста решить:
1. билеты в 1-ю зону есть???
2. где можно заказать и кто их получил? 
Очень хочу поехать но боюсь, чтоб не попасть на лохотрон как сами понимаете деньги та не малые...

Всем спасибо буду рада любой информации....

*ТОЛЬКО ЧТО УЗНАЛА БИЛЕТЫ В ПЕРВУЮ ЗОНУ ЕСТЬ!!* 
Звонила в Киев. Чтоб Билет доставили в Одессу стоит 70грн.

----------


## sawulya

> У меня столько вопросов помогите их пожалуйста решить:
> 1. билеты в 1-ю зону есть???
> 2. где можно заказать и кто их получил? 
> Очень хочу поехать но боюсь, чтоб не попасть на лохотрон как сами понимаете деньги та не малые...
> 
> Всем спасибо буду рада любой информации....
> 
> *ТОЛЬКО ЧТО УЗНАЛА БИЛЕТЫ В ПЕРВУЮ ЗОНУ ЕСТЬ!!* 
> Звонила в Киев. Чтоб Билет доставили в Одессу стоит 70грн.


 билеты можно купить не только в Киеве, в Одессе в Дворце спорта можно купить.я там покупала.и там же можно заплатить за проезд на автобусе туду-обратно)1 фан  зона есть!

----------


## patrick-_-star

ещё можна позвонив 30-99-55, так можна их заказать и потом завтрать, всё в одессе, автобус 250 грн )
я тоже еду скорее всего)

----------


## Ирина Царенко

> ещё можна позвонив 30-99-55, так можна их заказать и потом завтрать, всё в одессе, автобус 250 грн )
> я тоже еду скорее всего)


 а где забирать билеты???если созваниваешься с ними...и работают ли они по воскресеньям, или тот же Дворец спорта...

----------


## sawulya

> а где забирать билеты???если созваниваешься с ними...и работают ли они по воскресеньям, или тот же Дворец спорта...


 тот же Дворец спорта

----------


## patrick-_-star

> а где забирать билеты???если созваниваешься с ними...и работают ли они по воскресеньям, или тот же Дворец спорта...


  ну я позвонил мне сказали заказать по телефону а потом забрать билеты в кинотеатре родина))
я ещё подъеду ко дворцу спорта там узнаю

----------


## patrick-_-star

если кто-то едит сам добавляйтесь, потому что я тоже один скорее всего)
http://vkontakte.ru/patrick_s_t_a_r

----------


## Сычёва

РЕБЯТА ВОТ ОСНОВНАЯ ТЕМА!ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ И БЕЗ ИЗМЕНЕНИЙ!ЧИТАТЬ ТУТ!РАЗСЫЛАТЬ ВСЕМ ЭТУ ССЫЛКУ!

привет,
нууу, знач так))

1. Белый дресс-код. Под этим подразумевается белый верх: футболка/гольф/свитер/кенгурушка/майка/футболка-на-свитер))). Словом, кто что найдет. Допускается (и даже приветствуется) наличие символики на указанных выше вещах.
приветствуется все перечисленное с использованием символики
2. Раскраска лица (см. картинку ниже). Покупка краски скорее всего будет происходить самостоятельно для каждого желающего, т.к. у всех разная ситуация в этом плане. Кто хочет, можете договориться и скинуться, купив флакон на двоих-троих. Словом, смотрите, как удобнее будет  .
3. Флешмоб №1 с карманными фонариками на концерте во время Vox Populi (в момент, когда в зале гаснет свет и ребята со сцены начинают светить в зал прожекторами). Фонарики не надо ставить в какую-то определённую фигуру, а просто, чтобы много-много людей в зале их включило и махало ими. Сплочённость чувствоваться будет, плюс это будет как бы ответной реакцией зала, поддержкой своего рода. Ну и еще, это будет элементарно красиво ^^ . (Если кто не видел, как это происходит - на ютубе полно видео 
4.подарок - статуэтка, это вы уже знаете)
5.листы под thisiswar. во время исполнения медленного момента, после слов "lift your hands towards the sun, the war is won, the war is won", когда люди начинают скандировать "fight!fight!fight", зал (не забывая петь) поднимает листы в такт тексту, то есть создавая как бы пульсацию листов в ритм скандированию. на лицевой стороне написано fight, на обратной - the war is won. эта обратная сторона используется в самом коне песни, когда и идут эти слова (the war is won). дабы закончить на мажорной ноте, так сказать).

ссылку на файл с настроенной надписью, готовый к распечатке Darkstory кажется здесь выкладывала. так что вроде все, ничего не забыла

а, ну еще территория вокруг МВЦ, если нам разрешат орги, будет украшена белыми флагами с триадой и 15-метровым красным баннером с белыми глифами.

http://vkontakte.ru/photo-20242192_186879204

----------


## Сычёва

Это народ готовит флеш-моб, я присоединяюсь однозначно! Еще добровольцы будут? Ибо о существовании одесского эшелона мне ничего неизвестно, а заявить о себе по традиции надо ))) Тем более что Джаред Одессу ой как любит )))

----------


## patrick-_-star

кто разогреве будет кому-то известно ?

----------


## Сычёва

пока не известно, вакансия до сих пор открыта .))

----------


## patrick-_-star

где-то прочитал что возможно приглосят группу CB7

----------


## Ирина Царенко

А кто ответит на такой маааааленький вопросик-а слэм можно ожидать ?или этого ужаса не будет?))))на что я\ очень надеюсь))))О! и еще-уже распечатала листик с надписями FIGHT & THE WAR IS WON)))

----------


## Catofalk

Вроди на зарубежных концертах слэма не было если я внимательно смотрел, да и не особо слэмится под их музыку..) Хотя это Украина, тут все возможно)

----------


## Ирина Царенко

нееееееееет!!!только не это!!!)))а хотя я думаю если девченки будут рваться к сцене...соответственно спереди будут только они- надеюсь что девченки организовывать подобное не будут))

----------


## Catofalk

Да наверное там будет и похуже когда девченки к Джареду побегут (((=

----------


## patrick-_-star

аааа слэмы всегда были и будут )

----------


## Claude

Нада нотик продать да бы поехать )

----------


## Полищук Сергей

Я тоже еду, только пока что нету с кем, пишите http://vkontakte.ru/id19407613

----------


## walleroon

Продам билет на этот концерт.
400 грн.
Есть один единственный, не еду по личным причинам.
0636164215
только Одесса.

----------


## Валерия000

привет, я собираюсь на 30stm)
давайте соберемся вместе, а то пока одна(   http://vkontakte.ru/id35930732 добавляйтесь
кто-то идет еще на after-party или флеш-моб?

----------


## V1ktor1a

а где будет after-party? а?

----------


## Ирина Царенко

http://vk.com/club20242192
вот вам группа где расписан и весь флэшмоб и afterparty


P.S.: ну как?на автобус много человек уже набралось?

----------


## Catofalk

Нее, я с другом на поезде, и интересней и удобней)) Уже на 10-е число купили билеты)

----------


## V1ktor1a

клипушка Hurricane на славу!!!

----------


## Catofalk

Уже есть официальный клип??

----------


## liranna

Срочно!! Продам билет во 2 фан-зону. Возможна скидка. 0631273216

----------


## V1ktor1a

ещё со вторника на 1-м альтернативном крутят да и в инете есть

----------


## Catofalk

Уже посмотрел.. Ну хз, если честно не догнал его, как и все мои знакомые с кем общался, плюс эти драки выглядят вообще неуместно..) Да и затянули они уж слишком..

----------


## Yury Gennadievich

есть 1 билет в 1-ю фан-зону 
0674883655
0679253058

----------


## V1ktor1a

кто как домой добираться будет?

----------


## Yury Gennadievich

> кто как домой добираться будет?


 поезд №9 киев-одесса отправление в 23,14

----------


## Ирина Царенко

> кто как домой добираться будет?


 на том же автобусе...на котором еду туда....в котором спина моя превратится в калачик))))

----------


## Ирина Царенко

Осталось 6 денёчков!!)))

----------


## V1ktor1a

а вы что раньше уйдете? - прикиньте концерт в начало 11 закончится - и выбраться с этой толпы как мин 30-35мин - потом ехать на вокзал?

----------


## Yury Gennadievich

> а вы что раньше уйдете? - прикиньте концерт в начало 11 закончится - и выбраться с этой толпы как мин 30-35мин - потом ехать на вокзал?


 просто чуть пораньше почухаться забрать вещи из гардероба, потом на метро ст. левобережная и по красной ветке аж до вокзала так что ничего страшного, житончики можно заранее купить=))

----------


## tanya_milashka

Кто-то в курсе есть ли еще билеты на концерт за 700грн в Одессе??? и как на счет автобуса???

----------


## Yury Gennadievich

> Кто-то в курсе есть ли еще билеты на концерт за 700грн в Одессе??? и как на счет автобуса???


 у меня есть 1 лишний билет в 1-ю фан зону, один из друзей не может ехать

----------


## tanya_milashka

А я сегодня свои билеты уже получила))))) так что и Я там буду)))))
кстати, очень понравилось то что есть автобусы туда и обратно.... уже три набралась))))) билеты немного дороже зато в понедельник ты в Одессе))))

----------


## urec2007

Я буду тоже!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

завтра в 23 30 выезжаем)))))))

----------


## tanya_milashka

Концерт был просто потрясающий, выступили замечательно. а вот наш народ уроды...капец что творили в первой фан зоне...толкались, человек упал им плохо главное, топтали и хоть бы кто-то помог..капец просто...я была в шоке от этого... наши люд не могут нормально отдыхать...

----------


## Ирина Царенко

но если опустить весь этот ужас с организацией.....весь ужас с очередями и давкой до и во время...скажите что было круто!!!и я например нисколечки не жалею что поехала!!!!!ребята молодцы!!!!Джа молодчага!!!Шеннон-просто трудяжка!как и Томо!!!!а организация-беееееее)как и МВЦ)))

----------


## V1ktor1a

...этот МВЦ вместе с организаторами в асфальт закатать! - у нас бы во Дворце Спорта не хуже выглядело - организация оцтой - хоть бы 1 экран работал - маленького роста людям не было видно - ладно я высокая - и они смотрели концерт с чужих фотиков и телефонов что снимали - это жесть - особенно малолетки что скакали как недорезанные, и их тошнило от 1 бутылки пива предварительно выпитой - вентиляция была ужасной - и честно 1 фан от второй особо не отличалась - я даже рада что во 2-й была - разогрев полная лажа - подпортили впечатление долгожданной настройкой аппаратуры - и уже выйдя на сцену Майкл Джексон не удивил бы - мне стыдно за наших организаторов - испортили впечатление и ощущение праздника...
Джаред даже не рискнул прыгнуть в толпу этих детей чтоб не посадили - и вообще приедут Марсы домой и скажут - что полон зал был курящих медведей с бутылкой водки)))
А вообще событие улётное и мы остались довольны - мне приятно что он пел строчку одноименной песни про наш город и держал флаг с удовольствием в руках - хоть цвет флага приятно гармонировал с шевелюрой человека-бирюзы

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Концерт был просто потрясающий, выступили замечательно. а вот наш народ уроды...капец что творили в первой фан зоне...толкались, человек упал им плохо главное, топтали и хоть бы кто-то помог..капец просто...я была в шоке от этого... наши люд не могут нормально отдыхать...


 Вы не были на Limp Bizkit, вы бы наверное подумали, что полный зал полоумных идиотов, кот. толкаются специально, прыгают друг на друга и т.д..)) хрупкие девушки из первой фан зоны уходили сразу..
это же рок-концерт, драйв, слэм..) 
это же др

----------


## V1ktor1a

ну знаешь, *Иван_Дулин*, думаю Би-2 в Ибице летом больше рока показали - если ты о самом роке!
и не было там скачущих хаотично и верещащих от вида солиста и хотевших от него детей))) ...

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> ну знаешь, *Иван_Дулин*, думаю Би-2 в Ибице летом больше рока показали - если ты о самом роке!
> и не было там скачущих хаотично и верещащих от вида солиста и хотевших от него детей))) ...


 ну ты сравниваешь) Би-2 на Ибице, и Лимп Бизкит) "немножко" не тот масштаб.. не в плане места проведения концерта, а в плане самой группы, да и музыка несравнима) Под Бизкитов эти драйв и энергетика сама тебя несет в толпу в этот слэм, потолкаться, выпустить энергию. НА каждого его любимая группа по разному действует)
А БИ-2 очень люблю и уважаю, ни одного концерта на Ибице не пропустил с 2003 года.. :smileflag:

----------


## V1ktor1a

я не сравниваю)
Александр Иванов тоже рок поет, кста)
я к тому что пусть прыгают и скочут и орут, но не 13-14летние обезбашенная масса
да и хотелось с первого альбома более жесткие вещи послушать - но все равно зачет ставим концерту - пусть приезжают ещё!!!!

----------


## tanya_milashka

> ...этот МВЦ вместе с организаторами в асфальт закатать! - у нас бы во Дворце Спорта не хуже выглядело - организация оцтой - хоть бы 1 экран работал - маленького роста людям не было видно - ладно я высокая - и они смотрели концерт с чужих фотиков и телефонов что снимали - это жесть - особенно малолетки что скакали как недорезанные, и их тошнило от 1 бутылки пива предварительно выпитой - вентиляция была ужасной - и честно 1 фан от второй особо не отличалась - я даже рада что во 2-й была - разогрев полная лажа - подпортили впечатление долгожданной настройкой аппаратуры - и уже выйдя на сцену Майкл Джексон не удивил бы - мне стыдно за наших организаторов - испортили впечатление и ощущение праздника...
> Джаред даже не рискнул прыгнуть в толпу этих детей чтоб не посадили - и вообще приедут Марсы домой и скажут - что полон зал был курящих медведей с бутылкой водки)))
> А вообще событие улётное и мы остались довольны - мне приятно что он пел строчку одноименной песни про наш город и держал флаг с удовольствием в руках - хоть цвет флага приятно гармонировал с шевелюрой человека-бирюзы


 На счет организации ты прав на все 100%... я горю за сам концерт как Джаред пел, прыгал))

----------


## V1ktor1a

не Джаська норм чел, и такой тур - наверное сил нужно много!

----------


## Kazimira

Кто планирует 6.04 посетить мероприятие? ищу компанию))

----------


## d_night

> Кто планирует 6.04 посетить мероприятие? ищу компанию))


 Мы собираемся ехать, нас уже собралось 12 человек

----------


## Kazimira

> Мы собираемся ехать, нас уже собралось 12 человек


 Я так поняла Вы организовываете автобусный тур на концерт, можно озвучить стоимость поездки?)

----------


## d_night

> Я так поняла Вы организовываете автобусный тур на концерт, можно озвучить стоимость поездки?)


 Стоимость поездку на концерт и обратно 350 грн. на сегодняшний день  
Если с ценой на топливо глобальных изменений не произойдет, то цена не изменится. 
Присоединяйтесь к нашему Эшелону  >  ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## Kazimira

Есть электронный билет в 1 фан зону, покупала на karabas.com, к сожалению не получается поехать. Отдам за 950грн ( сейчас цена 1600грн)

----------


## pirania20

Едем вдвоем на машине. Можем поехать вместе, еще три человека влезет. Бензин поделим 
Обратно в тот же день.

----------


## Jenny_

добрый день, есть два билета в первую фан-зону....у нас не получается....по здоровью поехать(((((((( звоните 0963767003 игорь

----------


## Melnikova

Продам 2 билета вип сектор 7 ряд7 места 16,17 на Thirty Seconds to Mars 6 мая!! Возможна пересылка в другой город. Дата на билете другая, так как изначально он был запланирован на апрель, но перенесли на май, билет действующий.Также бронировали 2 места в автобусе на концерт Одесса-Киев по 350 грн, можем отдать , тел 0503777222

----------


## Melnikova

стоимость балета 2500 каждый

----------


## AnastasiaK

Продам 3 билета в 8 сектор 15 ряд. Цена - 1390 грн. за билет.
Тел.: 0970397130

----------

